# No sound with Snes9x plus error message



## Judder Dust (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi, when I try to run my Snes9X emulator it says:



> 'Snes9X - Unable to Initialize XAudio2
> 
> Unable to initialize XAudio2. You will not be able to hear any sound effects or music while playing.
> 
> This is usually caused by not having a recent DirectX9 runtime installed. You can downlad the most recent DirectX9 runtime here:'


It then shows a link. I tried clicking it but it fails. I tried Googling it and I think it says it's outdated.

Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Judder Dust (Nov 8, 2008)

I've just looked around, it seems I have DirectX 12 installed. Not sure what I should do here.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

DirectX is part of 10
The version is 12 as you say - however 9 is included and there should be no need to download it

That all said the best advice is to forget the emulator
I think I can assure you that if you persist and try some separate install of 9 you will encounter problems
https://superuser.com/questions/979687/how-can-i-install-directx9-on-windows-10

As I said 12 includes 9, but the emulator does not see that.
In summary you would be far better sticking to the proper device to play the games that the emulator suggests can be played on a windows computer.

However the choice must be yours of course.

10 is an OS that does not take kindly to tweaks.


----------



## Judder Dust (Nov 8, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> DirectX is part of 10
> The version is 12 as you say - however 9 is included and there should be no need to download it
> 
> That all said the best advice is to forget the emulator
> ...


If I move to another emulator, can I still access my save data that I had with Snes9x?


----------



## Judder Dust (Nov 8, 2008)

I just tried zsnes and it said it can't run on my PC for some reason.


----------



## Judder Dust (Nov 8, 2008)

Wait a minute, I just changed 'AudioX2' to 'WaveOut' in the sound option and think it might be working now.


----------

